# Eastern Classic chip



## MKI212 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking for a navionics eastern classic chip for an Lowrance LCX 15mt unit

Thanks, Mike


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

i have a navionics hotmaps HM CLASSIC MMC/SD EASTERN.
I'll take 100.00 for it. 
thanks gobie


----------

